# Staining Exterior home... How much should I bid?



## Apluspainter (May 31, 2010)

I'm bidding on a home and not sure how much.... Please help me. It's about 1,000-1100 sq.ft., 1 story wood siding, total of 7 standard size windows, 2 sets of shutters and 2 smaller windows in front, reglazing where needed and painting them. back deck stain 15x18ft. Gutter and cinder block painting, also small front deck leading to front door. Pressure washing and all necessary prep. I'm going to use Cabot oil clear or semi-transparent cedar stain. Also using Lexel for caulking wood siding. Alright painters, what do you think???????


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Apluspainter said:


> I'm bidding on a home and not sure how much.... Please help me. It's about 1,000-1100 sq.ft., 1 story wood siding, total of 7 standard size windows, 2 sets of shutters and 2 smaller windows in front, reglazing where needed and painting them. back deck stain 15x18ft. Gutter and cinder block painting, also small front deck leading to front door. Pressure washing and all necessary prep. I'm going to use Cabot oil clear or semi-transparent cedar stain. Also using Lexel for caulking wood siding. Alright painters, what do you think???????


 :stupid:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

why don't u know?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

$350,000.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rcon said:


> $350,000.


I think he added an extra 0 by mistake. Theres only 7 windows $35,000


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

say he got a true range of numbers from 100 of us, what we would charge, would he ask us what particular number to pick of those 100? Good luck with the project.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> say he got a true range of numbers from 100 of us, what we would charge, would he ask us what particular number to pick of those 100? Good luck with the project.


You could build a spreadsheet and take an average. So far the average price is $192,500 :thumbsup:


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Only charge for materials, you know what they cost. 

Do the job for free, because you need the experience. :yes:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

After sharpening my pencil and wearing out one calculator, I have come to a price somewhere between $1,000 and $45,000

Hope that helps! :bangin:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> After sharpening my pencil and wearing out one calculator, I have come to a price somewhere between $1,000 and $45,000
> 
> Hope that helps! :bangin:


Average price is now $107,750


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I would not even touch that job for less then 100,000, plus a few more thousand for working on the bid. Oh yea, and a little more for beer money!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have no idea, I'm just a Professional Paint Contractor. Why would I know what to charge, jeesh.:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Average price is now $106,200. I hope this is helpful in making your decision on who to hire. As you can see, prices are all over. Everyones overhead is different.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Apluspainter said:


> I'm bidding on a home and not sure how much.... Please help me. It's about 1,000-1100 sq.ft., 1 story wood siding, total of 7 standard size windows, 2 sets of shutters and 2 smaller windows in front, reglazing where needed and painting them. back deck stain 15x18ft. Gutter and cinder block painting, also small front deck leading to front door. Pressure washing and all necessary prep. I'm going to use Cabot oil clear or semi-transparent cedar stain. Also using Lexel for caulking wood siding. Alright painters, what do you think???????


I think no one can (or will) answer that for you without knowing a whole lot more. There are several threads that help you to better understand how to price like this one.
http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pricing-estimating-success-2779/

It would also be helpful if you post an intro here and tell us about yourself and your company.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

$40,000, plus or minus $20,000.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

These guys are all crazy, $500 plus materials.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry man, but you don't just come on here and ask how much, it's not a good way to start.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll paint any house..$999.95


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Slingah said:


> I'll paint any house..$999.95


I was in the south a few months ago and saw those signs.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Come on guys, we could just give him the correct price to charge and stop playing games...

Its always $5,789 plus ladder rentals and thats with the HO buying all materials.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Great, now we have to have another thread on ladder rental and how much to charge. I think we should have a poll on how much to charge.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Come on guys, we could just give him the correct price to charge and stop playing games...
> 
> Its always $5,789 plus ladder *and scaffold* rentals and thats with the HO buying all materials.


There.....fixed it!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Slingah said:


> I'll paint any house..$999.95


Earl Scheib only charge $99.95


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Earl Scheib only charge $99.95


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


>


Fu&^%ng inflation!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Come on guys, we could just give him the correct price to charge and stop playing games...
> 
> Its always $5,789 plus ladder rentals and thats with the HO buying all materials.


Just hire ReNt A PaiNteR......its one stop shopping that way. I heard he also owns the infamous, seldom spoken of, highly sought after, 41' ladder. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I was in the south a few months ago and saw those signs.


You didn't call and set up a lunch?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Apluspainter said:


> I'm bidding on a home and not sure how much.... Please help me. It's about 1,000-1100 sq.ft., 1 story wood siding, total of 7 standard size windows, 2 sets of shutters and 2 smaller windows in front, reglazing where needed and painting them. back deck stain 15x18ft. Gutter and cinder block painting, also small front deck leading to front door. Pressure washing and all necessary prep. I'm going to use Cabot oil clear or semi-transparent cedar stain. Also using Lexel for caulking wood siding. Alright painters, what do you think???????


What do I think??? I think you are not quite ready for a project like this.
No offence but this is just like the HO who calls & says,"My home is 3500 sqft. how much will it be to have you paint it ?"
Every re-paint is different & I won't give phone qoutes or forum quotes!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Apluspainter said:


> I'm bidding on a home and not sure how much.... Please help me. It's about 1,000-1100 sq.ft., 1 story wood siding, total of 7 standard size windows, 2 sets of shutters and 2 smaller windows in front, reglazing where needed and painting them. back deck stain 15x18ft. Gutter and cinder block painting, also small front deck leading to front door. Pressure washing and all necessary prep. I'm going to use Cabot oil clear or semi-transparent cedar stain. Also using Lexel for caulking wood siding. Alright painters, what do you think???????




I think yer crazy.... 

The answer is time plus materials chief. My time and my material cost is different than EVERYONE on this board. No one can answer this for you. Only YOU can answer that one. But to be fair, since your new at this, the only way your going to figure estimating is trial and error on ALOT of jobs. I hope your skills are good enough to compensate for your lack of experience.... 

There are a lot of "paint-slingers" out there, very few that stand the test of time and are profitable.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Prices differ from region to region, like right now CVS has Millwaukees Best on sale, so my prices will reflect this. SOme of the guys here are all high and mighty and drink higher end stuff like box wine, so they charge more.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

you're an a+ painter. shouldn't you know exactly how much to charge? post an intro...or contribute to the forums some useful info. then ask questions. thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> Prices differ from region to region, like right now CVS has Millwaukees Best on sale, so my prices will reflect this. SOme of the guys here are all high and mighty and drink higher end stuff like box wine, so they charge more.


Here in Michigan we have a .10 refund per can. So does this refund on said beverage come off your price at the end, or do you keep it as a bonus? That could affect your price :thumbsup:


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

we get no container rebates in Indiana, we toss our empties out the window of the work van the way god intended.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

That's what I call a Paint Talk beat down!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> That's what I call a Paint Talk beat down!


The Behr rep posing as a painter last November/December got a pretty good one..cant find the link to the thread. Someone find it, I could use a good laugh


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Apluspainter said:


> I'm bidding on a home and not sure how much.... Please help me. It's about 1,000-1100 sq.ft., 1 story wood siding, total of 7 standard size windows, 2 sets of shutters and 2 smaller windows in front, reglazing where needed and painting them. back deck stain 15x18ft. Gutter and cinder block painting, also small front deck leading to front door. Pressure washing and all necessary prep. I'm going to use Cabot oil clear or semi-transparent cedar stain. Also using Lexel for caulking wood siding. Alright painters, what do you think???????


good choice of materials!!!! just remember, usually staining should cost less than painting, because there's less prep and steps. light powerwash, light sand, blow it off, stain.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> just remember, usually staining should cost less than painting,


woah woah woah, slow down there buddy. I try not to let my customers know this if I don't have to.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> woah woah woah, slow down there buddy. I try not to let my customers know this if I don't have to.


Have to agree there. Shhhhhh on that buddy. Can the mods deleat the offending post before any HO's read it? :whistling2:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> good choice of materials!!!! just remember, usually staining should cost less than painting, because there's less prep and steps. light powerwash, light sand, blow it off, stain.


Ever use an Osborne brush to go over every inch of a wood clad house? We probably charge more than most house painters.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Ever use an Osborne brush to go over every inch of a wood clad house? We probably charge more than most house painters.


Not many guys use those, mostly for log homes. Dont think Ive seen anyone use it on siding :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

ModernStyle, two of the funniest posts I've read in a long time. Especially the part about the boxed wine. :laughing:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

"how should I bid", in the title and 43 posts.....are the mods all drinking somewhere? 

And why hasn't the OP replied to all the support and cyber hugging he's gotten? :whistling2:.....I'm feeling snubbed.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, this is what we call one of them thar "sacrificial posts".


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> Well, this is what we call one of them thar "sacrificial posts".


You guys need to make a sticky about pricing questions, or how to properly ask a pricing question. If someone came out and said, heres the job specs...heres my manpower...heres my overhead etc etc...Im thinking of bidding it for (X)...does this sound good based on the criteria I provided? Something like that would get better responses I bet, and be much more beneficial to the poster.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> You guys need to make a sticky about pricing questions, or how to properly ask a pricing question. If someone came out and said, heres the job specs...heres my manpower...heres my overhead etc etc...Im thinking of bidding it for (X)...does this sound good based on the criteria I provided? Something like that would get better responses I bet, and be much more beneficial to the poster.


but, if a person had all that info, and a handle on his/her numbers, would they ask anybody what to charge? I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> but, if a person had all that info, and a handle on his/her numbers, would they ask anybody what to charge? I haven't seen that yet.


They might just ask to see if it sounded right. Just sort of a second opinion. Most people probably dont ask because if they stated a price they're afraid of being flamed for it. If they were to present all their info, overhead, cost of doing business etc.. then maybe they could get some " oh hey you forgot this", or " that might be a bit high where im at"....you see where im going. If they asked the question properly, they might only get flamed a little :thumbup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not many guys use those, mostly for log homes. Dont think Ive seen anyone use it on siding :thumbsup:


They are awesome for buffing wood to remove the furries from chemical washing/stripping.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> They are awesome for buffing wood to remove the furries from chemical washing/stripping.


Yep, could have used one when I did my porch, its like a random orbit on steroids :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> You guys need to make a sticky about pricing questions, or how to properly ask a pricing question. If someone came out and said, heres the job specs...heres my manpower...heres my overhead etc etc...Im thinking of bidding it for (X)...does this sound good based on the criteria I provided? Something like that would get better responses I bet, and be much more beneficial to the poster.


You are right, that is a good idea, we talked about a script like the this a while ago.
I borrowed it from Contractor Talk, what do you think?

"Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed."
____________


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How about a complementary gift.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

If only I'd had that _years _ago. Would have saved me on so many occasions! :whistling2:


----------

